
Liquid breathing - alexandros
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_breathing
======
eleitl
PLV works very well in practice to induce hypothermia. You only have to
intubate, so you can field a kit any semi-skilled paramedical can use.

Must take care of volu/barotrauma, though. This stuff has twice the density of
water, after all.

------
modelic3
This is pretty cool. It's like in that movie, I forget the title, with the
liquid sentient creatures that decide to kill everyone with a massive tidal
wave but then change their minds.

~~~
wooby
Yeah, The Abyss.

